# Flare (very) pistols 26.5mm



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

I just got a 26.5mm Polish flare gun w/holster from SOG. It is in super shape! Is there a chance anyone here would know of a web site or company to obtain the 26.5mm shells? I have seen where you can get a 12ga. insert,but I would like the real McCoy. I wasn't sure where to post this,so I hope here is ok.


----------

